# Gonal F injections - side effects



## polly peters (Jul 24, 2008)

I am due to start IUI treament next month.  I will be having Gonal F injections and just wondered what sort of side effects i may get?  I would like to hear from others who have had the same treatment.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Honey,

I used Gonal F injections along with clomind for my 3rd IUI cycle and I didn't have any side effects that I can remember.

Wishing you the very best of luck x x x


----------



## Eloise J (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi - I have just completed my course of Gonal F and only have 1 major mood swing to report where I was shouting at DH and crying and laughing at the same time!  We laughed about it about 2 hours later.

Other than that was pleasantly surprised by the lack of side effects.

Good luck!

Eloise


----------

